# Distributor problem



## Goofy460 (Jun 16, 2018)

So i have a sentra with ga16dne and recently during idling and driving it felt like it was missing a spark. I changed plugs, wires and rotor and it kept happening. So i thought it was the coil and changed it ... didnt start, smelled like gas and sparked at the ground wire. By now i dont know anymore what to do


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Perhaps it's misfiring but not because of a lack of spark? Check compression at the incident cylinder and check the fuel injector and circuit.


----------



## Goofy460 (Jun 16, 2018)

Well the engine has recently been rebuild i dont think its mechanical prob. Cause i borrowed another distributor and it started right up. Do you have a pinout of the module?


----------

